# Zebra Danios



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

i am kinda interested in breeding Zebra Danios. i have 6 right now and they were just put into a tank. what do i need to do to the water to help them mate? any special circumstances?

also, i have an electric green glofish that is schooling with the danios. will they mate even though he's a different color? he's definitley the black sheep in the family.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey FB....

check out the link below.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/zebradanio.shtml

this should help you started.

cheers!


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey FB~ Yes they will mate and mate like crazy. I have 2 danios and 2 glofish and more fry than I know what to do with right now. I have read that danios generally mate for life so it comes down to whether your fish will get on well with one another. My female zebra danio is the egg layer and my cherry red glofish is the baby daddy 
I have a separate tank full of fry, I got about 50% zebra and 50% cherry glofish and surprisingly a neon green one. Also they are so different from one another, some Zebras have a green flash between the darker stripes, some have a yellow flash. The glofish have dark stripes against the pink which I havent seen in the "purebred" glofish so you will certainly get a mixed bag if the opposites spawn!
I have done nothing special with the water, just making sure the parameters are ideal and that the fish are happy. I guess if you are actively trying to breed them you need to raise the water temp during spawning and the next day after the temp is raised the female lays the eggs when the lights go on.
I can generally tell when it is time because my male goes from chasing her to being chased by her and then he goes nuts and literally starts doing flips off of the side of the tank 
Hope this helps!


----------



## petoira (Feb 25, 2009)

A guy from our fish shop told me that Danios like bushy plants to breed in. He also said that you could tie up a handful of strands of wool and put it in the tank, that the danios would lay their eggs in it,and then you could take it out into your breeding tank. I've put two bushy plants in the tank,and my pregnant danio swims over it and only leaves it for food. I've also seen her nipping at one of the males, like you said 207lauras. Not sure how I can raise the temp of the tank,but they seem to be getting on with it ok from what I read. I only hope she doesn't get eggbound and die like one we had last year. Haven't got space for a breeding tank but any babies may survive - tonnes of plants. Also, Most of the other fish in that tank seem to be too busy with their own little nurseries!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

i've heard of that too but i dont think danios will "lay" eggs. they pretty much scatter it in the water. you could use that wool getup to hide fry. works well for live bearers!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Zebra danios are easy to breed. Get them in the tank until it is pretty well established. If the Ph is mid to low 7's you will have almost constant breeding. Make a quick change in the water, such as doing awater change with slightly cooler water and that will get them to start breeding. You don't want to make a huge change, just a quick one. You will need to protect the fry as they will eat all of them. And I do mean all. I had 6 danios that were wiping out fry by the 100's. That was fine with me as I didn't want to breed any more than I already had. The "best" way to get them to breed is to have a second tank set up for rearing the fry. Get it established. Drop the parents in for about a week, remove the parents and watch the fry spring from the gravel. Works wonders. They are fun to watch while breeding too. They form a ball and just spin together. It looks like quite the fight until you figure out that no one is beating up on anyone. "Danio Pile" LOL


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

What happened to me was I accidentally vac'd the eggs up and put them into the new tank when I was getting it established, so I ended up with 30 babies because there werent any adults around to have them as a snack. 
My danio lays eggs fairly regularly now and I find them when I do a WC and vac and just pick them out and toss them back in (or to another tank if you wish to raise them)


----------

